# Loon 11-19



## deadheadskier (Nov 18, 2012)

Going to start my season tomorrow at Loon.  

Anyone plan on being there?  I'll only be there from 9 to noonish as I have to work tomorrow night.  A few hours is typically all my legs and feet are into the first day of the season anyways.


----------



## hammer (Nov 20, 2012)

Did you make it?  Any reports?  Planning on going Friday, would like to know if there are a decent set of trails open...


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2012)

yes.  It was pretty good up top.  Basically 3 solid options off the Gondola leading to a WROD on Seven Brothers to run out.  Hopefully that improves as it was really my only complaint as they were only running the Gondola.  I would've preferred they been running the East Basin to stay up top, but being as there were maybe 50 people skiing and most of them pass holders, I understood why they weren't running the lift.

They were making a crap load of snow.  I'd expect North Peak to be open with Haulback to Lower Walking Boss as the primary route.  At least 1 or 2 runs off the Kanc as well.


----------



## hammer (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the report.  Hoping that there will be more than Seven Brothers to the base...did that last year and the WROD was a bit tough in the afternoon.  Guessing they will run more lifts on Friday for the crowds.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, as of today they have Lower Picked Rock open for a 2nd lower mountain route.  I bet Friday will be pretty good.  Much better than what I experienced on Monday.


----------



## Irish7 (Nov 24, 2012)

Went today 13 trails was not to bad .


----------

